# Estação Meteorológica portátil?



## Rodrigo de Sá (4 Ago 2007 às 00:22)

Acham que é possível ter uma estação meteorológica, daquelas que se ligam ao computador, portátil?

Seria muito importante que fosse compatível com o Macintosh, que é o sistema operativo que eu habitualmente uso; dito isso, também tenho computadores Windows, de modo que se me puderem informar de sistemas windows agradecer-vos-ia muito.


----------



## Fil (4 Ago 2007 às 19:09)

O que seria para ti uma estação meteorológica portátil?  Qualquer estação é portátil por assim dizer, mas os sensores costumam ficar fixos, mas também podem ser levados para onde se quiser.

Compativel com Mac é que é mais difícil, os programas que vêm oficialmente com a estação de qualquer marca creio que são exclusivamente compativeis com Win. Só procurando um programa de uma third party. O programa que eu uso dá para Win e Linux.


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (5 Ago 2007 às 00:42)

Eu tenho PCs portáteis, mas trabalho num Mac portátil (que é muito mais leve), de modo que a ideia de ter de levar sempre dois computadores é um bocado aborrecida... 

Portátil para mim quer dizer que mudo muitas vezes de sítio e gostava de vos conseguir arranjar alguns dados desses vários sítios. Claro que o ideal seria ter uma estação em cada casa, mas não tenho dinheiro para isso (o facto de ter muitas casas não quer dizer que tenha muito dinheiro: são coisas de família). Mas sei que só isso vos permitiria obter registos continuados que é o que vos interessa. 

Mas para mim é engraçado também ter a informação sobre os sítios onde estou. Não é prioritário para mim, note-se: sabendo a temperatura, a humidade, a direcção do vento e a pressão fico mais ou menos satisfeito... Mas achava piada ter uma.

Disseram-me que é um inferno arranjar lugar para sensores. É assim? E presumo que têm de ficar isolados e, consequentemente, longe do computador. Isso deve ser um grande obstáculo à portabilidade, parece-me.

Esclareço que não sei nada destas coisas. Li livros sobre meteorologia, mas também os li sobre hieróglifos o que não quer dizer que os saiba ler...


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2007 às 11:27)

Oi Rodrigo.

O melhor é tu mesmo inteirares-te mais ou menos de tudo o que existe no mercado dos diversos fabricantes e respectivos preços nas lojas online. Os sites costumam ser bastante informativos, alguns até tem pequenos guias de escolha, range de preços, etc. A evolução e variedade nos últimos anos tem sido muita, as estações são cada vez melhores e os preços cada vez mais convidativos.

Claro que para quem tem várias localizações o ideal era ter uma estação semi-profissional em cada local completamente automática ligada a um computador e à Net, permanentemente a debitar dados para o site da estação ou para portais de recolha como o WUnderground. Mas pronto, isso são sonhos que nós portugueses, pobrezinhos, raramente podemos ter.

Mas dá uma vista de olhos no que existe para perceberes qual seriá a melhor opção para ti. 

*Alguns fabricantes:*

LaCrosse Technology
http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/
http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/
http://www.englishlacrosse.co.uk/

Oregon Scientific
http://www.oregonscientific.co.uk/
http://www.oregonscientific.fr/
http://www.oregonscientific.es/

Davis Instruments
http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/index.asp



*Lojas*
Nalgumas lojas também há gráficos comparativos por exemplo:

Basic Weather Stations
Complete Weather Station Comparison Chart
Portable Weather Station Comparison Chart 
http://www.weathershack.com/weather-station-comparison-chart.html

Nas lojas online é sempre de preferir as lojas europeias, pois importar dos EUA pode-se ter azar com a alfandega (é raro mas...) e trazer custos e burocracia acrescida, embora a desvalorização do dolar face ao euro seja cada vez mais tentadora ... os preços chegam a ser 30-50% inferiores...
De qualquer forma é sempre boa ideia dar uma olhadela nas lojas americanas pois algumas são bastante completas e informativas com muita informação de orientação disponível online, como por exemplo esta:
http://www.weathershack.com/weather-stations.html
Education Center:
http://www.weathershack.com/education/weathershack-education-center.html

Quando a decisão estiver tomada e chegar a hora de comprar, é fazer umas pesquisas a ver onde será mais barata. Penso que no tópico das estações haverá alguns links para locais  ou lojas online com preços competitivos.

Quanto ao software, pois, provavelmente isso será um problema acrescido para ti, não só com o sofwtare de origem, mas com outro software que existe no mercado ou mesmo gratuito e que é capaz de lidar com os dados das estações dos principais fabricantes. Mas visita todos esses sites para ver se chegas a alguma conclusão. E podes sempre contactar por email o departamento de vendas/suporte dos diversos fabricantes e/ou lojas a colocar essas questões.

Quanto à questão da medição das temperaturas, pois parece que é assunto complicado, tem havido sempre alguma polémica nagumas estações de colegas do forum. O meu lema preferido sobre isto é: "O perfeito é inimigo do bom". Interessa é ter a estação e depois vai-se melhorando, do que perder demasiado tempo ou desmoralizar face a eventuais dificuldades ou criticas. Mas já há aí bastante link's e informação no forum sobre o assunto de como ao menos tentar ser o mais perfeito possível.


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (6 Ago 2007 às 21:28)

Caro Vince:

Muito obrigado pela resposta tão completa e pelo trabalho a que se deu comigo! Espero conseguir contribuir alguma coisa para este forum. 

Rodrigo


----------



## abrantes (2 Ago 2008 às 04:31)

Olá
Merrmão e liga só, não sei se eu entendi bem mas uma estação para registros comparativos históricos ligada a um computador e tal necessita ficar num lugar fixo (pelo menos por mais de um ano) para que se possa comparar os registros ao longo dos anos, então embora todas sejam portateis se vc levar sua estação pra la e pra ca vai conseguir coletar muitos "dados" mas não vai extrair nenhuma "informação" destes dados,..
A não ser que vc esteja apenas preocupado em medir em tempo real (exemplo qdo vc vai fazer uma escalada e quer saber as condições na montanha etc)
Neste caso eu indicaria uma destas 
http://www2.ciashop.com.br/hiseg/dept.asp?template_id=60&partner_id=1&dept_id=1060

Ou então tem tambem umas da oregon que vem com barometro muito util para se prevenir de tempestades.

Abração


----------



## abrantes (2 Ago 2008 às 04:46)

Olha eu estava querendo te mostrar uma destas aqui,...

http://www.oregonscientific.co.uk/p...ith_weather_forcaster_and_digital_compass.htm


----------



## lusometeo (24 Out 2013 às 03:59)

Alguém sabe se algumas marcas já colocam software Mac de origem nas estações?

Obrigado


----------

